# steering wheel bracket shear bolts (N 905 422 01) in a Mark III Jetta



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

I am replacing a heater core in a 98 VW Jetta GLX. Dashboard came out last night. Going by the DIY is helping a lot, but I have come to a point where I am to drill out these shear bolts. No photo, I see bolts that I "think" are the ones to drill out, but I don't want to just drill stuff out until the rebar comes loose. 
Can anybody post a photo of where these bolts are, or a diagram out of bentley, or something? My bentley doesn't provide enough detail. Also I emailed the local dealer, they said the part number in the DIY is obsolete and replaced by a new number. They do not stock them, would have to special order. Are most DIY just installing normal hex bolts during re-assembly? 
If photos are not available, if somebody could describe where these bolts are, I will get a drill bit on them tonight. 
How much does VW charge to replace a heater core anyway? There is a lot of work involved, but its not a horrible job (yet). 
Thanks.


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

Any heater core ive done ive been able to get the bolts out either with vice grips, air hammer with a flat bit, of cutting a slit in the bolt head and using a flathead.

Just replace the bolts with normal headed bolts.

Dealer would charge around 7 hours of labor and parts between 100-150$.


----------



## Rugrat Anklebiter (Dec 5, 2000)

You do not need to remove the steering wheel shear bolts. Just remove the four bolts on the knee rebar. Pull the rebar towards you, it will get snagged on the plastic door panels. Those DIYs are wrong!


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

kyle_b said:


> Any heater core ive done ive been able to get the bolts out either with vice grips, air hammer with a flat bit, of cutting a slit in the bolt head and using a flathead.
> 
> Just replace the bolts with normal headed bolts.
> 
> Dealer would charge around 7 hours of labor and parts between 100-150$.




The bolts are made to shear in an accident...


DON'T replace them with normal bolts, unless you don't want your steering column to collapse on impact as it is designed to, to keep you alive.


----------

